# EI Dosing - substitute for Chelated Trace Elements



## simonm74 (18 May 2020)

Hi all,

I use EI dosing - separate macro and micro - which seems to work well enough.

Unfortunately I've run out of dry chelated trace elements, and there seems to be no availability at the moment.

Does anyone know of something I can use instead?  I was considering Tropica Premium Fertiliser (the brown one) ?

Thanks in advance,
Simon.


----------



## Sammy Islam (18 May 2020)

Have a look for "solufeed TEC" which can be bought in bulk - Pretty much the same as APF trace mix.


----------



## ian_m (18 May 2020)

https://shopfront.solufeed.co.uk/solufeed-sodium-free-tec-118-p.asp


----------



## Zeus. (18 May 2020)




----------



## Siege (18 May 2020)

More expensive but you could use seachem flourish for micros.


----------



## Zeus. (18 May 2020)

Siege said:


> More expensive but you could use seachem flourish for micros.






But for the cost of 500ml of it it nearly covers a lifetime supply of Solufeed TEC trace ferts and you fert mix will also have ample trace ferts in the mix


----------



## dw1305 (18 May 2020)

Hi all,





Zeus. said:


> View attachment 148731
> 
> But for the cost of 500ml of it it nearly covers a lifetime supply of Solufeed TEC trace ferts and you fert mix will also have ample trace ferts in the mix


Alas, we appear to have yet another competitor in the <"World's most expensive water contest">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Zeus. (18 May 2020)

when you compare them side by side





However the true cost is still hidden





The cost at the end are based on my 500l tank

Quite shocking when your compare DIY dosing cost for same tank





And the 'double triple' dose of TNC complete 

All upcoming features of V1.9 Fert Calculator


----------



## Basviola (18 May 2020)

Here in Denmark a lot of people use Rexolin.

Making micro fert mix or all in one fert mix.
Also in nutrient-enriched substrate with red clay and spagnum/peat.


----------



## Zeus. (18 May 2020)

Basviola said:


> Rexolin



They do have a fairly comprehensive selection 
Which one in the brand do they normally use for their tank ?


----------



## dw1305 (18 May 2020)

Hi all,





Basviola said:


> Here in Denmark a lot of people use Rexolin.
> 
> Making micro fert mix or all in one fert mix.
> Also in nutrient-enriched substrate with red clay and spagnum/peat.


My guess would be that all the “specialist” bespoke fertiliser mixes use a commercial <“horticultural”> trace  element  mix as their base.

The producers know that every ion is the same as every other ion in <“solution”>, the conjurer’s trick is to persuade the punter otherwise.

Cheers Darrel


----------



## Basviola (18 May 2020)

What is used 


Zeus. said:


> Which one in the brand do they normally use for their tank ?



What is used is Rexolin APN.  - Many just call it rexolin, did not know there was a wide selection.

Bor (B) 1,1 %
Kobber (Cu) 0,25 %
Jern (Fe) 6,0 %
Mangan (Mn) 2,4 %
Molybdæn (Mo) 0,25 %
Zink (Zn) 1,3 %

8g. to 500 ml. water
Dosage: 5 ml to 50 L of aquarium water per day. week


----------



## Zeus. (18 May 2020)

Basviola said:


> What is used
> 
> 
> What is used is Rexolin APN.  - Many just call it rexolin, did not know there was a wide selection.
> ...


I will run those figures though my calculator and get the yeilds per dose


----------



## Basviola (19 May 2020)

Zeus. said:


> I will run those figures though my calculator and get the yeilds per dose



I will be very interested in that! Please post what you calculation would suggest for a standard daily EI dose with would be, when separating in macro and micro dosing days.


----------



## Zeus. (19 May 2020)

Basviola said:


> I will be very interested in that! Please post what you calculation would suggest for a standard daily EI dose with would be, when separating in macro and micro dosing days.



A comparison gram for gram dose for dose with APFUK trace and Solufeed TEC







So a little lower in Fe, higher in Mn and Higher in Mo

However we are talking about 'trace amounts' all the same and as long as we don't exceed any toxic levels and the plants are not nutrient limited is looks a great source of trace elements 'if' the price is right
Obviously it tends to be the [Fe] that dictates the amount of the trace we add to suit any regime, as Fe is the trace nutrient the plants need the most out off the trace elements, so it look like more of the Rexolin than APFUK will be needed to hit the Fe ppm target, but 8grams per 500ml sounds about right (off top of my head)

We will incorporate it into the fert calculator so you can use it for any fert regime Macro/Micro mix or AIO solution


----------



## ian_m (19 May 2020)

Solufeed Tec is replacement for Solufeed B which is the micro most people used, at least from AquariumPlantFood. Difference is TEC uses potassium (and ammonium) based EDTA rather than sodium based EDTA to reduce the sodium load in the fertiliser. As for use in fish tank, probably makes no difference, as being used very dilute anyway.


----------



## simonm74 (19 May 2020)

Thanks all.  I've ordered a kilo of this stuff, although goodness knows how long it will take to use it!!


----------



## Sammy Islam (19 May 2020)

simonm74 said:


> Thanks all.  I've ordered a kilo of this stuff, although goodness knows how long it will take to use it!!



I bought 1kg of EDDHA fe because that's all i could get, wasn't expensive but will literally last me 40 years with the amount i use in my mix per month! 😂😂😂


----------



## Zeus. (19 May 2020)

If aiming for 0.5ppm Fe










or











(I need to double check those figures- but its about what I expected)


----------



## simonm74 (25 May 2020)

Do I make it up at 1 tsp per 500ml as with the APFUK trace elements?


----------



## Basviola (28 May 2020)

Zeus. said:


> but its about what I expected



This is really awesome, thanks.


----------

